# 1979 Toro 826 - Cold Galvanize Impeller Instead Of Spray Paint?



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi All, I am going to put rubber wipers on the impeller (after I straighten one of the curved part of the fins out). I originally intended to paint the impeller before doing the modification, but was wondering if cold galvanizing spray might be more durable. Thoughts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I think paint would be easier to apply. then that process of galvanization would be. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi, and thanks for the welcome! The impeller is removed from the snowblower, so after straightening and cleaning either finish will be easy to spray on. I'm thinking that cold galvanizing will be more durable - maybe a better chemical bond and less prone to chipping?

For anyone interested, here is what I have:

Pict0010 is the impeller showing how the plate on the plywood is bent and the tip of the blade in back is bent backwards.

Pict0013 is the impeller turned so that the worst blade is in front.

In Pict0031 I traced the outline of the best blade onto a piece of cardboard to use as a guide. The worst blade is straightened a bit - it's on the right and has masking tape on it.

I used a pipe wrench in Pict0032 to somewhat wrap the blade around a pipe nipple to get the shape right.

I'm calling Pict0033 close enough for now, at least until the impeller is wire wheeled.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wecome to the forum AOG ! looks like nice work you are doing, i would stick with good old paint for a finish.


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks - after wire wheeling the impeller with an angle grinder I decided to go with paint. The old paint was more tenacious than I expected, and I don't think my new paint will be as durable, but the blade surfaces that would see most of any impact will be covered with rubber or plastic anyway when I install the impeller mod. I sprayed on a coat of primer so I'm somewhat committed but if I don't like the longevity of the paint I can redo it again next year or later.


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

A pic before the wipers are installed, but it's painted


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks good, I think that the Ariens/Chevvy moter paint would be smoother/slicker than the galvanized.
Sid


----------

